# That one knife...



## mwhitehair (Jan 10, 2010)

Its that one that, despite all logic, you cant get rid off. Whether its old, cheap, battered, a misfit... it always seems to find a place in your roll. Everyone I've ever worked with seems to have one; Whether it was a $10 Chinatown Special or a thirty year old Wusthof sharpened down to knuckle-busting dimensions, they're like an old friend. My guilty pleasure is my Global 7" Oriental Chef (G4). Despite being too short, too curved, and overall just weird, its my go-to blade, even over my more practical MAC and Global Chefs... 

Who all has one? What is it and why?


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

I just parted with a lot of old friends so at the moment it would have to be a Dexter cleaver although even it's slated for replacement soon with a carbon Suien.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

For me it's a "set." Years ago a representative of a company called The Treasure Chest came to my house and showed me her wares. I bought china, crystal, flatware and cookware. My mom bought me the set of knives we were shown. No name knives - I think they were Ecko - and I can't part with them for love nor money. 

When I think of how many family meals, huge parties and gatherings were prepared with those knives, I'll never get rid of them. I don't really use them much anymore but they are kept in a place of honor in my kitchen.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

I have many, many knives.
An extra toolbox of knives.
A few of them are cleavers, Chinese style in particular.
The one cleaver that always goes with me is from Lamsonsharp.
I like the shape, the rounded nose, the way the blade comes back further than my fingers.

Google Image Result for http://www.cheftools.com/images/12-0403%20%20%2014.jpg


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm not exactly monogamous as far as knives are concerned!:lol: There are a few I use despite having much better, and a couple I can't imagine ever living without (the latter isn't a lead-pipe cinch, though). I keep a Kershaw Kai Wasabi santoku in my block on the kitchen counter- not a spendy knife but I've put a decent edge on it, and I don't freak out if someone picks it up. Ditto for my Kershaw Pure Komachi bread knife. It's cheap but a good cutter. I'll often use it instead of a spendier knife; it just works. Lastly, I have a black handled Wasabi II bread knife that's so good for the money that I sold my Shun Elite bread. A couple days ago I bought another just in case the line gets dropped in the near future.

Maybe not exactly what you're meaning, but I can't imagine the circumstances where I'd ever get rid of my 240mm Akifusa/Ikeda gyuto. Not only is it my current fave, it's also not so spendy that I'd get a lot of coin by selling it. They're like $190 new or thereabouts (the rare times they're in stock). I could see getting a 2nd one, maybe even seeing if Butch Harner would rehandle it for me, but never would I get rid of it...or so I say right now!:blush:


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Victorinox 8" rosewood handle.

Takes a beating every day, and just looks up at me and asks for more. Has to be my all-time favorite knife for fruit prep and fruit platters...


----------



## greencookware (Feb 10, 2010)

I love my mini santoku knife. I don't know the brand, but I still love it because its small and fits my hand well!


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

My go-to is a 10" K-Sabatier au carbone chef's of some age. But it's the go-to gyuto and as such, can't be considered a "guilty pleasure." 

The knife in my block which belongs there least is probably my 7" Thiers Issard "Nogent" carbon chef's. While it's an excellent knife for small work -- the only small work I do that isn't actually better done by a petty is micro-dicing small things like shallots, and butchering small fish, neither of which I do very often. Because I like it so much, I find myself inventing tasks for it.

BDL


----------



## chefray (Sep 29, 2009)

I've got a no-name cleaver that I picked up at a charity shop for $1.  It goes with me everywhere.  It's everything a cleaver needs to be.  Sharp(enough), heavy, and big.


----------



## coulis-o (Jan 23, 2010)

my Global G2 Cooks knife, had for twelve years and is still the knife i work with every day despite the blade being fubarred towards the heel of the blade


----------

